# Shoe Polish Recipe



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Following.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

1 part beeswax one part mineral oil
Melt the wax then add the mineral oil and stir together. Pour into tins or desired container before it hardens.
Fabian


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

That is the same recipe as furniture polish for anyone interested. Good way to use wax that is too dark for anything else.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Beeswax and mineral oil is a recipe for open gear and roller chain lube; too messy for shoes since it would not dry. Shoe polish needs an oil that will dry to a non sticky finish. Boiled linseed oil would do. Traditional shoe polish has the smell of pine turpentine. I think just a few drops each of linseed and turps along with the bees wax would be very close to authentic.
I can remeber when I was around 7 o 8 years old greasing dads winter leather top felt lined boots. No bees wax but we used candle wax mixed with heated beef tallow. Bear grease occasionally. Regular tins of polish for shoes tho as the tallow was a bit smelly for company where you needed shined shoes.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I wonder what the ended up using... 4 years ago 🤣


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Tigger19687 said:


> I wonder what the ended up using... 4 years ago 🤣


I doubt we will ever know, the OP has not been seen here since Dec. Of 2018. Slow day.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> I doubt we will ever know, the OP has not been seen here since Dec. Of 2018. Slow day.


Ever heard the expression that someone "Didn't know sh!t from shoe polish"?  Probably a couple of bigger issues taking the focus off "Saving the bees"


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

crofter said:


> Ever heard the expression that someone "Didn't know sh!t from shoe polish"?  Probably a couple of bigger issues taking the focus off "Saving the bees"


That's an old saying. I remember my G-pa saying that and then getting slapped by my G-ma for saying it in front of us little ones hahahahha Thanks for the memory !


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

It was "sh!t from Shineola" ☺


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

John Davis said:


> It was "sh!t from Shineola" ☺


Absolutely right John; I just wasn't sure how many now would recognize Shineola! but you were all over it in an instant!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Here I was thinking you Canadians just got it wrong. Glad to know that Shinola is universally recognized as the brand to beat.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Shineola was way before my day, every one knows today's best shoe polish is made from these


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought shinola was gold.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Greenride said:


> I thought shinola was gold.











Shinola - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

